# POISON-BIKES aktiv im IBC-Forum



## Poison.Martin (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem Ahmed den Kontakt hergestellt und Thomas Paatz uns die Möglichkeit für ein eigenes Herstellerforum angeboten hat, wollen wir nun hier loslegen.

Wir sind ...


Ahmed @Poison.Ahmed
Dirk @Poison.Dirk
Martin @Poison.Martin
Gerne beantworten wir Euch Fragen zu unseren POISON-BIKES, deren  Ausstattungen und Eigenschaften, Design & Farben und und und.
Kurz um, alles rund um unser Konzept "Mein Unikat".

Zwei Bereiche können wir hier nicht supporten:


Lieferzeit zu einer konkreten Bestellung
Anfragen zu Fehlmengen- und Falschlieferungen, zu Abwicklung von Gewährleistung, Crash Replacement und Garantie
Diese Sachen gehen auf dem direkten und persönlichen Weg per E-Mail oder Telefon einfach schneller.

Bitte schreibt entweder Euren Ansprechpartner direkt an oder allgemein an [email protected].

Wenn es um Fehlmengen, Falschlieferungen oder Crash Replacement geht, ruft direkt die +49 (0) 26 51 / 40 95 -50 an. Ahmed oder Dirk helfen Euch dann weiter. Geht es um Mängel, die die Gewährleistung oder Garantie betreffen, dann nehmt mit Tarek Kontakt auf. Tarek erreicht Ihr telefonisch unter +49 (0) 26 51 / 40 95 - 55 und unter [email protected]. Ein paar weitere Infos dazu findet Ihr hier.

Da wir leider nicht für eine ausschließliche Tätigkeit hier im Forum abgestellt worden sind , gebt uns bitte etwas Zeit für unsere Antworten. Sollten wir hier etwas übersehen haben, schick uns einfach eine nette "Erinnere mich"-PM.  

So, jetzt seit Ihr dran.

Martin


----------



## gerar (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

bis jetzt habe ich keine Fragen zur meinem Zyankali gehabt aber schön dass Poison hier auch ist

Gruß
Gerar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernhard3 (18. Mai 2011)

gerar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bis jetzt habe ich keine Fragen zur meinem Zyankali gehabt aber schön dass Poison hier auch ist
> 
> ...


Ist bei mir genauso


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
möchte für mein Phosphor (52cm) eine neue Gabel kaufen.
Gedacht habe ich an eine FOX Talas (150 - 130 - 110).
Welche Gabel empfehlt Ihr mir?

Gruß, F-J


----------



## Poison.Martin (23. Mai 2011)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> möchte für mein Phosphor (52cm) eine neue Gabel kaufen.
> Gedacht habe ich an eine FOX Talas (150 - 130 - 110).
> Welche Gabel empfehlt Ihr mir?
> ...



Die empfohlene Gabeleinbauhöhe für das Phosphor beträgt 490 mm.
Baust Du Gabeln mit einer größeren Einbauhöhe ein, stellen sich zwei Punkte ein:


Durch die veränderte Geometrie verändert sich das Fahr- und Lenkverhalten negativ.
Durch eine größere Einbauhöhe der Gabel werden die Hebelkräfte auf das Steuerrohr größer. Diese Umbau-Maßnahme kann Deine Gewährleistungs-, Crash Replacement und Garantieansprüche beeinträchtigen.
Das Phosphor wurde damals als Marathon-/Tourfully aufgebaut und angeboten. Zu dem 100mm Federweg hinten passt m.A. nach am besten eine Gabel mit 100-120 mm Federweg.

Zu der Fox Talas würde das Acetone besser passen.

Eine konkrete Gabelempfehlung für das Phosphor habe ich leider nicht für Dich.


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Mai 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Die empfohlene Gabeleinbauhöhe für das Phosphor beträgt 490 mm.
> Baust Du Gabeln mit einer größeren Einbauhöhe ein, stellen sich zwei Punkte ein:
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für die Hilfestellung und die schnelle Antwort
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gruß, F-J


----------



## Reichling-Racer (23. Mai 2011)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle wirklich eine 120mm Gabel einbauen. Gibt es von verschiedenen Herstellern, richtig gut finde ich die Magura Durin Marathon (120mm Federweg)


----------



## ICdeadpeople (23. Mai 2011)

Nabend auch, habe ich es richtig in Erinnerung das ich am Curare-Heck maximal eine 185er Bremsscheibe verbauen sollte oder ist eine 203er auch noch im Bereich des möglichen?


----------



## Poison.Martin (23. Mai 2011)

ICdeadpeople schrieb:


> Nabend auch, habe ich es richtig in Erinnerung das ich am Curare-Heck maximal eine 185er Bremsscheibe verbauen sollte oder ist eine 203er auch noch im Bereich des möglichen?



200/203 Bremsscheibe ist bautechnisch am Curare möglich.
Bin selber eine Zeit lang mit einer Avid CODE 203/203 am Curare gefahren.
Wenn die nicht so schwer wäre, hätte ich die schon lange am Arsen AMX dran.


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Mai 2011)

Reichling-Racer schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle wirklich eine 120mm Gabel einbauen. Gibt es von verschiedenen Herstellern, richtig gut finde ich die Magura Durin Marathon (120mm Federweg)


Denke auch das die Durin gut ist, ist halt nur Schweine teuer 
Die Talas kann ich halt günstig bekommen, ist von meinem Bruder und der ist auf eine 36er Talas umgestiegen
Im Moment fahre ich noch eine Manitou Black Platinium IT 120 mm, ist zwar auch nicht schlecht, aber aus dem Jahr 2005 und Ersatzteile gibt es fast auch keine mehr dafür


----------



## ozelot.junior (24. Mai 2011)

Kann man die nicht runter traveln und somit die Einbauhöhe reduzieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (24. Mai 2011)

ozelot.junior schrieb:


> Kann man die nicht runter traveln und somit die Einbauhöhe reduzieren?


Ja, man kann den Federweg verstellen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



110 / 130 / 150 [mm]
Das macht die Gabel halt so interessant.
Bei 130 mm Federweg, hat die Gabel ein Einbaumaß  von 505 mm und ich denke das sollte der Rahmen schon verkraften


----------



## ICdeadpeople (24. Mai 2011)

> 200/203 Bremsscheibe ist bautechnisch am Curare möglich.
> Bin selber eine Zeit lang mit einer Avid CODE 203/203 am Curare gefahren.
> Wenn die nicht so schwer wäre, hätte ich die schon lange am Arsen AMX dran.



Ah Thx! You made my day!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Mai 2011)

Hast du die 180er hinten schon ans Limit gebracht, oder wofür brauchst den großen Teller? Ich komm bisher mit 203/185 gut hin, auch im Park und hier im Schwarzwald. Für den Königsberg Gars auch gelangt.


----------



## ICdeadpeople (25. Mai 2011)

Nein.... momentan bin ich etwas unterdemensioniert unterwegs (v 180, h 160).
Und das Angebot, das ich ins Auge fasse, umfaßt 2x 203er Scheiben.
Ausserdem: Willst du mich aushorchen?


----------



## carofem (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo Poison Team!
Möchte mir ein Zyankali Team zulegen in der Grösse 46. Hätte gerne das genaue Gewicht +-100g gewusst in der Standard Ausführung.
Das Zyankali IGH müsste  eigentlich, da der Rahmen 200g leichter ist mit der gleichen Ausstattung  weniger wiegen aber laut Homepage ist es gleich schwer.Warum?
Nun die letzte Frage ist es möglich das Bike mit  den Bremsscheibendurchmessern 160mm vorne und hinten auszuliefern. Bremse Magura Louise. Im voraus vielen Dank.


----------



## Poison.Martin (30. Juni 2011)

carofem schrieb:


> Hallo Poison Team!
> Möchte mir ein Zyankali Team zulegen in der Grösse 46. Hätte gerne das genaue Gewicht +-100g gewusst in der Standard Ausführung.
> Das Zyankali IGH müsste  eigentlich, da der Rahmen 200g leichter ist mit der gleichen Ausstattung  weniger wiegen aber laut Homepage ist es gleich schwer.Warum?
> Nun die letzte Frage ist es möglich das Bike mit  den Bremsscheibendurchmessern 160mm vorne und hinten auszuliefern. Bremse Magura Louise. Im voraus vielen Dank.



Hallo carofem,

interessierst Du Dich für das Einzelstück?
Das kann ich morgen auswiegen lassen.

Zyankali IGH Rahmen ist wg. des eingebauten Excenter schwerer als der normale Zyankali Rahmen. Und ein Zyankali IGH Team gibt es nicht. Wo hast Du was gesehen (bitte mit Link angeben), dann kann ich das kontrollieren. Schließlich besteht ja immer die Gefahr, dass Beschreibungsdaten falsch eingegeben oder von falscher Stelle kopiert wurden.

160 mm Scheiben sind möglich.
Solltest Du aber mit dem Verkauf absprechen.
Den erreichst Du unter (0 26 51) 40 95 -50.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carofem (30. Juni 2011)

Aha doch so flott Martin
Wär nett wenn du das Einzelstück mal wiegst und dann bescheid geben könntest.
Sorry das von mir erwähnte andere Bike sollte das E 605 Team sein.
Werde morgen mal anfragen ob ein paar Änderungen möglich wären.


----------



## PoliceCar (30. Juni 2011)

carofem schrieb:


> Aha doch so flott Martin



Ja, so kennen wir unseren alten Freund Juchhu. Immer hilfsbereit. Bis zum Letzten ...


----------



## Poison.Martin (1. Juli 2011)

carofem schrieb:


> Aha doch so flott Martin
> Wär nett wenn du das Einzelstück mal wiegst und dann bescheid geben könntest.
> Sorry das von mir erwähnte andere Bike sollte das E 605 Team sein.
> Werde morgen mal anfragen ob ein paar Änderungen möglich wären.



Die schlechte Nachricht vorab: Das Einzelstück ist schon verkauft.
Die gute Nachricht: Ich habe gerade ein Zyankali Team in RH 46cm Musterbike wiegen lassen. Ergebnis 10,8 kg ohne Pedale.

Im Shop ist das Zyankali Team RH 50 mit 10,9 kg angegeben.
Als Faustformel kann man bei unseren Alu-MTBs ca. 100 g pro kleinerer bzw. größerer Rahmengröße abziehen bzw. aufschlagen.

Änderungen, z.B. der Bremsscheibengröße von 185 bzw. 180 auf 160 mm, sind natürlich mit unserem Fertigungsphilosophie "Mein Unikat!" möglich.


----------



## carofem (1. Juli 2011)

Super Martin Danke 
Dann werd ich mal so ein Teil bestellen in der Hoffnung dass alles so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle und das Gewicht auch so stimmt.
Werde dann berichten wenn das bike bei mir in der Garage steht,nochmals vielen Dank weiter so.


----------



## bobe (9. Juli 2011)

Welche empfohlene Gabeleinbauhöhe haben eure Trekkingrahmen Carnitin / Atropin? Ihr verbaut ja sehr verschieden Gabel in dem Rahmen? Welche Einbauhöhe hat eure Standard Trekking Alu Starrgabel?


----------



## Delgado (14. Dezember 2011)

@carofem, Bericht fehlt noch!

@Martin, das mit der Gabel interessiert mich auch. Mach mal hinne!


----------



## Delgado (15. Dezember 2011)

Was'n hier los?

Kein support mehr?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Dezember 2011)

Erstens wurde Martin vor ein oder zwei Monaten vorgeworfen hier zu viel Werbung zu posten und ist deshalb beinahe ganz gesperrt worden. Seitdem ist es hier ganz schön tot. 
Wenn du was wissen willst schreib ihm am besten eine Mail oder PN, dann stören sich auch andere nicht daran.

Und zweitens hast du einen Thread aus dem Juli ausgegraben, der fing 
schon fast an zu riechen


----------



## Mc Wade (16. Dezember 2011)

Mit recht,
das war ja auch nur Werbung,
und wie beliebt dieser sogenannte Support war, siehtst du an der aktuellen Besucherfrequenz !


----------



## Delgado (16. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Poison bikes hier nicht mehr aktiv ist, bzw. keinen support bietet kann man hier ja auch die Lichter ausknipsen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (16. Dezember 2011)

wenn du nix geschrieben hättes wären die Lichter auch aus geblieben.
Hups, jetzt hab ich sie auch angeknipst...

Interessant ist allerdings, dass es zwar mehrere Posion.NAME Accounts gibt, die alle hier Support machen sollten, aber bis auf 2 oder 3 Postings ausschließlich Poison.Martin das übernommen hat. Der hat sich aber durch Werbegeblubber und teilweise erschreckende Imkompetenz was technisches angeht ausgezeichnet.

Evtl. kommt ja irgendwann mal ein etwas zurückhaltender und sachkundigerer Support von einem kompetenten Mitarbeiter der Fa. Poison zustande.

Ich vermute allerdings, dass Poison als Fa. für die normalen Forumsuser wenig interessant ist, seit sie ihren DDD-Sparte mehr oder weniger abgewickelt haben.


----------



## grothauu (22. Dezember 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Ich vermute allerdings, dass Poison als Fa. für die normalen Forumsuser wenig interessant ist, seit sie ihren DDD-Sparte mehr oder weniger abgewickelt haben.



Was bedeutet das "DDD"? Ich verstehs nicht.
Uli


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Dezember 2011)

Was soll das ganze Tobawo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich persönlich fand die Info / Werbung, die hier von Poison gemacht wurde OK!
Wann hat man dann die Möglichkeit, mit Leuten von der Konstruktion / Vetrieb direkt zu kommunizieren und sich Tipps geben lassen?
Habe nichts gegen Werbung, solange sie ehrlich und infomativ ist.
Dewegen finde ich, MARTIN mach bitte weiter und natürlich auch der Rest der POISON - Boys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!

Wünsche Euch allen frohe Festtage!

Gruß,
Blacklupo


----------



## Mc Wade (23. Dezember 2011)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Was soll das ganze Tobawo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hierzu kannst Du in den beiden anderen Bereichen eine Menge aufschlußreiches lesen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=557357


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=537020


----------



## supasini (23. Dezember 2011)

DDD: DirtDualDownhill
Posion hatte vor Jahren unschlagbar günstige Räder für diese Bereiche. Nicht besonders toll, nicht beonders gut, nicht originell, sondern in Taiwan bei den großen Lieferanten zusammengeklickt, aber stabil und sehr preiswert.

Die Fa. hat sich aber mitlerweile neu ausgerichtet und versucht in der Liga von Canyon, Radon und Rose zu spielen. Radon ist ein gutes Beispiel, dass so was funktionieren kann, der Laden hat eine ähnliche Genese durchgemacht, ist nach meiner Einschätzung 2-3 Jahre weiter als Poison.
Poison hat gegenüber Radon und Canyon allerdings den echten Vorteil des Baukastensystems (von Rose übernommen?), ähnlich gibt es das noch bei Votec.
Andererseits ist ein perfekt ausgestattes rAd zu einem dann noch günstigeren Preis (Lagerhaltung etc.) natürlich auch attraktiv.

Ich hab mich vor nem guten Jahr z.B. gegen Rose und für Canyon beim Alu-RR-Kauf entschieden und dann an dem Canyon Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel und Schnellspanner getauscht. Rose hätte nämlich die von mir gewünschten Bauteile nicht im Angebot gehabt - Poison übrigens auch nicht. Das ist die Grenze der Baukastensysteme: wenn es nicht die Teile dort gibt, die man wirklich haben will (in meinem Fall z.B. ein Syntace Racelite Carbon, ein F119 mit Titanschrauben, ein SLR und tune AC 13/14 Schnellspanner)
Poison war nach dem Aggro-Marketing durch die Aktivitäten von P.M hier im Forum für mich raus: da wäre ich von meinen Kumpels auf jeder Ausfahrt verarscht worden...


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Dezember 2011)

Hmm..., was geht denn hier ab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Das beschriebene Verhalten ist mir persönlich, bisher noch nicht
aufgefallen.
Mein persönlicher Eindruck gegenüber Martin, war OK.
Seine Empfehlung, mir eine Magura Federgabel, anstelle einer Fox Gabel zuholen, habe ich einfach ignoriert, die Hintergrundinfo war aber brauchbar und somit OK 
Hoffe nur, dass hier bei IBC eine freie Meinungsäußerung herrscht!



Mc Wade schrieb:


> Hierzu kannst Du in den beiden anderen Bereichen eine Menge aufschlußreiches lesen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=557357
> 
> ...


----------



## carofem (23. Dezember 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> @carofem, Bericht fehlt noch!
> 
> @Martin, das mit der Gabel interessiert mich auch. Mach mal hinne!


 
So nun der fehlende Bericht zum Kauf meines Zyankalis.
 Bestellt habe ich das Rad in Gr.46 und mit der Änderung: 1.Gabel Magura Durin Race 100mm,2.Bremse MT6 mit 160mm Scheiben.
Gekommen ist das Radl etwas früher als geplant  in einwandfreiem Zustand.Nur noch  Lenker Gerade machen, Stütze einstelllen und los gehts. Nachgewogen hatte das Teil mit den Änderungen 10,5kg ohne Pedale.
Selbst änderte ich noch Vorbau,Lenker,Sattelstütze und die Reifen. Nach dieser Kur hatte das Bike dann 10,5kg mit Pedale. Für mich als Schlechtwetter und Winterbike vollkommen ausreichend. Bis jetzt bin ich mit dem Zyankali rundum zufrieden und kann es nur weiterempfehlen .


----------



## Alerath (16. April 2014)

Ich habe grade ein gebrauchtes Phosphor gekaut, bzw. den Rahmen.
Einbauen möchte ich als Gabel eine RockShox Rega, 120mm.
Das sollte eine ganz gute Idee sein, oder was sagt ihr dazu?

Einige Fakten dazu:
Rahmegröße sind 52cm.
Ich bin 1.95m und wiege 90kg.
Einsatzgebiet wird Trail/Tour sein, nichts sehr heftiges allerdings. Wird man um Hamburg vielleicht auch gar nicht finden


----------



## Romarius (25. August 2014)

Stichwort Haltbarkeit...

ich glaube ich habe ein Teikotec/Chaka/Cmp bzw Poison Furan irgendwann 2007/2008 gekauft vor Ort. War ein Ausstellungsstück und ich habe es vor Ort gekauft, daher der CMP Kleber.

So, wir schreiben 2014, und das Ding läuft erstaunlicherweise immer noch. Klar, Teile wurden getauscht, mich wunderts aber echt, dass das Ding immer noch läuft, da ich mich absolut nicht um die Pflege gekümmert habe. Neulich in Portes du SOleil (man sieht wie sonnig es auf den Trails war), und noch eins im ständigen Einsatzbereich (ca 2*/Woche).

Getauscht zum Originalbike wurden:
1* Gabel (MZ 66 hat ein dummer Busfahrer beim Laden zerstört)
1* Dämpfer wurde von Teikotec getauscht, von Luft auf Stahl (Luft hat mit dem degressiven Rahmen nicht funktioniert, Stahl hingegen läuft gut)
2* Bremse (hat etwas gedauert, bis es dann doch die Gustav geworden und geblieben ist)
1* Ritzel vorne/hinten
1* Steuersatz
1* Sattel
1* Laufrad hinten
Umbau auf 2-Fach vorne mit KeFü und Bashguard
Lenker breiter, Vorbau kürzer
Reifen, eh klar

Es setzen sich immer wieder einige Leute auf das Bike und sind erstaunt, dass es trotz der fragwürdigen optischen Qualität immer noch gut geht und bis aufs Gewicht garnicht so schlecht im Vergleich zu den neuen Bikes ist (das ICB zb hat schon nen Riss im Rahmen ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. August 2014)

Das ICB ist aber auch beim Bikebergsteigen reichlich von einem Trialfahrer malträtiert worden, sollte aber natürlich trotzdem nicht passieren. Wird dein Furan genauso bewegt? Mich würde es jedenfalls nicht wundern wenn auch Hinterbauten anderer Hersteller damit Probleme kriegen, siehe auch die zerstörte Nabe.


----------



## Romarius (25. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das ICB ist aber auch beim Bikebergsteigen reichlich von einem Trialfahrer malträtiert worden, sollte aber natürlich trotzdem nicht passieren.


ich finde die Kräfte beim alpinen Fahren jetzt nicht sonderlich hoch aufs Material. Vmtl sind die seitlichen Kräfte eben etwas artfremd. Das Hinterradversetzen mit Schwung sieht mir als technischer Laie schon abundan nach seitlichen Spitzenkräften aus.
Aber gut, ich finde es auch generell etwas seltsam, dass Produkte heute nicht mehr wirklich Langzeit-getestet werden. Sehr schade, dass alle (inkl. den Konsumenten) auf diesem je-schneller-desto-besser Produktzyklus-Zug mitschwimmen. Haltbarkeit hat bei mir vermutlcih einen wesentlich höheren Stellenwert als bei vielen anderen Menschen.



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wird dein Furan genauso bewegt?


"genauso" würde ich jetzt nicht behaupten, aber ja, wir fahren die gleichen Trails. Ich gehe aber gerne auch mal ein Stück zu Fuß (um es etwas galanter umzuformulieren )

ps: Gesamtgewicht des Rads bewegt sich um 18,5-19,5kg, je nach Reifen, erstaunlich ist wie gesagt, dass es noch hält (vmtl ist grad am Dämpfer was defekt), obwohl ich es absolut nicht Pflege. Insgesamt war das Rad glaube 1 oder zweimal demontiert zur Reinigung. Wirft keinen guten Schatten auf meine Pflegefähigkeiten, ich will das Material aber eben auch nur nutzen und nicht mit ihm ins Bett steigen


----------

